

The end of clicks for free - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8215062.stm

======
movix
It seems that the problem is with everybody expecting everything on the web to
be free, is just that point, we always 'expect' it to be free. Maybe the key
is in changing the mindset of users to expect to have to pay a little for
things we need/want, rather than just starting to charge.

Just to contradict myself, if anyone wants to do about a weeks _free_
programming on a Google Maps/Calendar mash-up project that we're going to
provide for free to users, we'll swap for a weeks _free_ arts/graphics 2D/3D
work. Email in profile if you're interested, hope this isn't against the
submission rules.

